# K-9 Dozer Needs A Home



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/LMPD.ky/ph...NMCdiLJ74RAeqWfMlzZKTVuR3tP9SpQ&__tn__=EEHH-R


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

For those of us who do not do facebook, could you give us a run down?


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

middleofnowhere said:


> For those of us who do not do facebook, could you give us a run down?





> "Meet K-9 Dozer. We need your help finding him a Furever Home. Please read the statement below from Project K-9 Hero.
> 
> Project K-9 Hero is helping the Louisville Metropolitan Police Department find a forever home for retired Police K-9 “Dozer”.
> 
> ...


This is the Facebook post.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Thanks. That's a help


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Kudos to Louisville PD for doing this carefully and responsibly and not just offering the dog up for public auction as "excess equipment" (as some other departments I know have done with old K9s with medical needs).


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great looking dog..


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

It was announced today that K-9 Dozer was adopted!


----------

